# How do i know if the paper i have is sublimation paper or for regular heat transfers?



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

How do i know if the paper i have is sublimation paper or for regular heat transfers? Do they sell hats for sublimation?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lagunasalada450 said:


> How do i know if the paper i have is sublimation paper or for regular heat transfers? Do they sell hats for sublimation?


It should say what it's for on the receipt where you bought it from.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

The paper came with the heat transfer, that i got from an elderly couple that never used it. I got two packages ,one with white paper and the other one was sealed. It feels almost the same on both sides and the paper sorta smells like rubbing alcohol/like the mouse pads i got


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

A couple of ways to tell
1) dye sub paper will be much whiter on the print side..dull on the reverse
2) moisten your finger and thumb and and press the paper between them.. the 'sticky' side will be dye sub

If neither of these apply..chances are you have some sort of regular transfer paper...Since you got this paper from another person..unless they had a printer with dye sub ink (expensive) I would bet it is not dye sub paper


----------



## The Show (Nov 23, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> A couple of ways to tell
> 1) dye sub paper will be much whiter on the print side..dull on the reverse
> 2) moisten your finger and thumb and and press the paper between them.. the 'sticky' side will be dye sub
> 
> If neither of these apply..chances are you have some sort of regular transfer paper...Since you got this paper from another person..unless they had a printer with dye sub ink (expensive) I would bet it is not dye sub paper


Are you suppose to print on the sticky side? and do you print it backwards?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes..print on the sticky side...and you print backwards...or mirror image by settings in your printer setup..or in your graphic application..most times you can set up to print mirror when setting your ICC profile.. If you don't know what that is...check with the vendor who sells you the sublimation ink...each ink has a different ICC profile


----------



## Reenie45 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm looking for anyone in or near upstate NY that has an Epson 4800 chromobast printer and wants to teach me the tricks....I jumped in too soon I think...with no prior experience.... and have struggled since. I'll send a design from my HP computer to the darn printer for printing... and .... many times... nothing... sometimes I have to reboot the computer so that it will print... and sometimes I have to reboot the computer... and nothing... That's all I want for now.. to be able to send to that darn printer.. I have all the print setting correct.... enabling everything to be sent to that printer... so... what's the deal?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

How large an image...how much ram in the computer...can you print a word doc. open up word processor and type one line of text..then try to print on plain paper...dont waste the chromablast paper..if you print..then I would think a ram or graphics memory issue..if it doesn't then you dont have a good connection..have you tried changing USB cords...sometimes you can get one that is not good..or take a usb cord from a device (like another printer) that you know works and switch and see..

Have you gone to printers and Faxes tab...right click on the printer to properties to see if it is showing ready..if all this fails...I would call the vendor that sold you the printer..or call epson support...they don't have to know you are using another ink system.

another thought...when you go to print..go to properties and do a nozzle check...and see what happens


----------



## Reenie45 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Charles... I will work with your info and see what happens... Reenie..


----------

